# any advice ?



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

okay so i was wondering if anyone on here had any advice on hamsters with arthritis ??? :S 

it appears that my female winter white dwarf has began suffering with bad arthritis (especially with her back legs) she seems to be in quite a lot of pain as she is reluctant to walk on her left back foot more than the other and this is causing her to stay in bed and no come out to collect food  

she is around about 2 and a half years old now which i know is old but i would like some advice on how i can relieve her pain and keep her comfortable until i can get her to the vets or get some advice off a vet. 

also does anyone know of a pain relif medication that can be given to hamsters ??


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

I didnt wantto read and run but I dont know anyhting about this kind of thing. Sorry I couldnt be of any use. xxx


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

its no worries, im more asking to see if anyone on her has had an arthritic hammy and what they were told and done to help their hammy


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Aww, poor old hammie. I dont know but would suggest making sure her food, water and bed is all nice and close together for her. Maybe find some treats that are oily??, thats good for joints I think.


----------

